# GBR eggs



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I have GBN eggs. I noticed the pair of GBR were a little aggressive this morning. Took a look and found a bunch of eggs on one of my rocks. I have not had non-live bearing fish spawn before and was not positive on how to do this. I did a little research and moved the rock to my 10 gal. tank and have the water temp. at 82F. I also dosed hydrogen peroxide at 1 ml per gal. to help with fungi. I read it's best to dose with this every 12 hours. Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions? John you there? lol


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks as though most eggs are unfertilized. If they are white they are unfertilized and tan means fertilized? Is that correct? This is their first spawn so I am guessing that I won't have much luck. I guess we will see in a few days.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fertilized eggs will get translucent while unfertilizsed will grow opaque. Fuzzy fungus on eggs can spread to the good eggs. If you see this happening, pluck out the bad ones with a tweezers. Its been awhile since i had rams spawn and they kept the eggs out of sight. If you have brine shrimp eggs, its time to start hatching them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like they are unfertilized.. any that are translucent and amber are good.. if they are white; it means they were never touched by the male.. it is possible that he is not quite developed enough and his milt isn't any good yet...
you can move the pair to their own tank with several flat rocks and lots of cover if you want to see if the parents will raise the fry.....................
or you can pull the eggs and try to artificially incubate them... to be honest; i have never used peroxide for hatching eggs.. i have used methylene blue; acriflavin; fungus stop;formalin and a few others..while i like the meth blue; i don't like that it stains the water so much..formalin works quite well at about 3 drops per gallon with the 37% strength product and it doesn't stain the water..so i like it better..
i hope these guys work out well for you...i want some babies.....lol


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I am certain you both are correct and that these are unfertilized. I will be picking up another tank (maybe 29 gal.) for them so they have their own tank. My 2 BN are hanging around together a lot also lately. Thanks for the info. I will be picking up some formalin also. You all are a great help and resource. I appreciate it!

Edit to add: Yes lohachata I will send you some if I can get things to work out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you have a problem finding 37% formalin;let me know;i just bought a gallon of it...going to bottle it in 2 oz bottles to sell....doing the same with chlor-gone chlorine remover....hmmmmm.... maybe i should stock a few other little goodies too.. will be putting up a vendor post pretty soon... will see what i can get together for it.... airstones.....mela-fix....pimafix...algaefix...aquarisol.....
those are just a couple of possibilities..not sure yet.. don't know what people will buy..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey, loha, are you bringing plecocaine to ACA?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not going to ACA emc...but will be at the OCA in november..but that is a long way off..


----------

